# Travel Destinations > Central America >  How to Adjust Images in Apple Keynote?

## marciezell

In case you're new to apple keynote, Apple's solution to Microsoft's PowerPoint, you might be new to both the interface and the designs altering devices. advantage and disadvantage of apple keynote Keynote offers a wide assortment of choices in the kinds of pictures you can bring into your introduction. When you place your pictures into your slides, you'll no uncertainty need to alter or change them. Play out this capacity through the "Change Image" window, which offers numerous alternatives.


Apple keynote image | Apple keynote presentation

----------


## sukamin123

It's great to be here with everyone, I have a lot of knowledge from what you share, to say thanks, the information and knowledge here helps me a lot. paper io 2

----------


## Dylan Williams

Nice article, thanks!

----------

